# Zapato => chaussure / soulier ?



## Filologuísima!!

Quelle est la différence entre chaussures et souliers?  Quand dois-je utiliser l’une ou l’autre ?? Merci beaucoup !!!!!!!!!


----------



## yserien

Me atrevería a decir que chaussures es el calzado en general y souliers se reserva para los zapatos. Por favor espera a ver si hay otras opiniones.


----------



## zazap

En Canadá gastamos "souliers", que es una palabra un tanto anticuada según l@s franceses, que prefieren decir "chaussures".  A ver la opinión de l@s nativ@s...


----------



## gustave

Moi, ma mère parle toujours de souliers, mais le terme va sans doute disparaître rapidement du langage courant vu la tête de ce que portent les jeunes de nos jours.
Le soulier fait penser soit au soulier de la campagne (sabot ...) soit au soulier de la princesse.
Comme l'un et l'autre disparaissent ...


----------



## yserien

Yo no soy nativo pero sigo manteniendo lo dicho "chaussures" en general,"souliers" zapatos. Respetando y conociendo la calidad de la lengua de los nativos,francamente opino que para consultar los mil y un diccionarios que tenemos a nuestra disposición no hace falta ser nativo.


----------



## zazap

yserien said:


> Yo no soy nativo pero sigo manteniendo lo dicho "chaussures" en general,"souliers" zapatos. Respetando y conociendo la calidad de la lengua de los nativos,francamente opino que para consultar los mil y un diccionarios que tenemos a nuestra disposición no hace falta ser nativo.


Siento discrepar, pero los franceses sonríen cuando digo "souliers".  Gustave dice que su madre usa la palabra, pero parece ser que él no.  No creo que la palabra "zapato" esté en desuso, por eso no me parece lo mismo (me refiero a zapatos y souliers).


----------



## rxkld

Filologuísima!! said:


> Quelle est la différence entre chaussures et souliers?  Quand dois-je utiliser l’une ou l’autre ?? Merci beaucoup !!!!!!!!!


Soulier y chaussure es lo mismo. En frances, utilisamos preferentemente la palabra chaussure. Soulier es una palabra antigua que ya no se utiliza ahora.


----------



## zazap

rxkld said:


> Soulier y chaussure es lo mismo. En frances, utilisamos preferentemente la palabra chaussure. Soulier es una palabra antigua que ya no se utiliza ahora.


En francia!


----------



## rxkld

Si ! Me parece que "soulier" se utiliza frecuentemente en Canada. Pero no en Francia ! Tienes razon !


----------



## Marcelot

(Cotilleo para la spanish girl de la pregunta:

En Francia, como dice gustave, he oído que mucha gente "chic" utiliza "soulier" en vez de "chaussure".
Sí, es verdad, no hablo de gente de 20-30 años.

Perdón por lo frívolo del comentario, es que es muy tarde...)

Ahora sin paréntesis.

Otro dato: cuando se habla de la industria del calzado el término utilizado es "l'industrie de la chaussure".

Me sentía en la obligación de decir algo más serio...

Sonrisas y saludos entremezclados.


----------



## Filologuísima!!

Perfecto, he disfrutado de la discusi'on y todo!!  Un mill'on de gracias a todos! Yo por si acaso... me limitar'e a usar _chaussures_   .
Merci!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Debo reconocer que hace tiempo que en Francia los "souliers" quedan o muy cucos o pasados de moda. Personalmente no he utilizado nunca el término, siempre he utilizado chaussure, salvo quizás, para referirme a los_ souliers vernis_: (zapatos de charol).

Y más que nada, llevaba _des godasses _(término popular), jajajaja...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rxkld

Marcelot said:


> (Cotilleo para la spanish girl de la pregunta:
> 
> En Francia, como dice gustave, he oído que mucha gente "chic" utiliza "soulier" en vez de "chaussure".
> Sí, es verdad, no hablo de gente de 20-30 años.
> 
> Perdón por lo frívolo del comentario, es que es muy tarde...)
> 
> Ahora sin paréntesis.
> 
> Otro dato: cuando se habla de la industria del calzado el término utilizado es "l'industrie de la chaussure".
> 
> Me sentía en la obligación de decir algo más serio...
> 
> Sonrisas y saludos entremezclados.


Que si ! Tiene razon. En Francia es la gente "esnob" que utiliza soulier. No es cuestion de edad pero si de "rango" en la sociedad. Disculpa por mi espanol aproximado (intento aprender solo) Y su comentario no era frivolo !



Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Debo reconocer que hace tiempo que en Francia los "souliers" quedan o muy cucos o pasados de moda. Personalmente no he utilizado nunca el término, siempre he utilizado chaussure, salvo quizás, para referirme a los_ souliers vernis_: (zapatos de charol).
> 
> Y más que nada, llevaba _des godasses _(término popular), jajajaja...
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Hola Gévi ! Tambien utilizamos *"les pompes"* es mas de moda y actual en Francia. Besos


----------



## Gévy

Cierto, y ya se decía cuando era joven, muy moderno no es entonces...   y les grolles, les écrase-merde y demás...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rxkld

Que si ! Y esos terminos se ya utilizan ahora. Constato que conoce muy bien la idioma francesa ! No puedo decir igual por lo que se refiere a mi, para hablar espanol !Lo siento.



Gévy said:


> Cierto, y ya se decía cuando era joven, muy moderno no es entonces...  y les grolles, les écrase-merde y demás...
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Pues claro ! Estoy viendo que es Francesa ! Seguro que ha utilizado estas palabras que todavia son de moda en Francia.


----------



## Calamitytess

Yo quiero confirmar que "chaussures" es el termino mas usado hoy dia. Pero historicamente, "soulier" est una forma particular de calzado (soulier = chaussure à tige basse, dit le dictionnaire Littré)
Hoy, "soulier" se utlilisa en formulas como "souliers vernis" ....


----------



## yserien

D'après le Petit Robert 1967, édition corrigée 1983.
Chaussure : " Partie du vêtement qui entoure et protège les pieds" Nous avons : babouche, botte,bottillon,chausson, cothurne,espadrile,galoche,mocassin,mule,pantouffle,patin, sabot, sandale,savate, socque, *soulier.*


----------



## Calamitytess

Eh oui, "chaussure" est donc bien le terme générique et "soulier" une chaussure particulière, tout comme "la babouche" ou "le chausson". mais aujourd'hui, personne ne fait plus la distinction, excepté dans certaines expressions convenues (souliers vernis, soulier de satin, pantoufle de vair...)C'est pourquoi, "soulier" est un peu désuet, inusité.


----------



## totor

El Dictionnaire des synonimes de René Bailly dice que _*chaussure* est un terme très général; il désigne tout ce qui couvre et protège le pied contre les aspérités du sol et des chemins._

_*Soulier* désigne une chaussure couvrant le pied ou une partie du pied, mais non le bas de la jambe._


----------



## rxkld

En todo caso, el Frances del monton, no se preocupa si hay una diferencia entre "soulier" o "chaussure" ! Algunos utilizan "soulier" aunque sea raro, y otros utilizaran "chaussure" por la mayoria.

Pero ! Que quiere decir exactamente "zapato" ? Es un "soulier" o une "chaussure" ? Y una zapatilla ? Es une "pantoufle", une "sandale", une "basket" ?... Los diccionarios se contradicen me parece ! En la sobrecubierta del CD de "Canto del Loco" que se intitula "ZAPATILLAS" se ve una "basket" !!!


----------



## Calamitytess

> _*Soulier* désigne une chaussure couvrant le pied ou une partie du pied, mais non le bas de la jambe._




Oui, TOTOR, je suis d'accord (et en + çà rime !)


----------



## chics

rxkld said:


> Pero ! Que quiere decir exactamente "zapato" ? Es un "soulier" o une "chaussure" ? Y una zapatilla ? Es une "pantoufle", une "sandale", une "basket" ?... Los diccionarios se contradicen me parece ! En la sobrecubierta del CD de "Canto del Loco" que se intitula "ZAPATILLAS" se ve una "basket" !!!


 
Hola! He comentado este tema con franceses y se ha creado un pequeño debate... Parece que normalmente no se distingue la diferencia, que la mayoría de gente dice "chaussure" excepto para las frases hechas ya comentadas. Comentan también que algunas marcas tradicionales de zapatos hablan siempre de "soulier" (igual que en castellano pasa con los fabricante de coches, que se hacen llamar carroceros -de cuando eran carros- y no cocheros o automobileros). Ya habeis comentado por aquí que en Francia e uso de _souliers_ denota una cierta clase social... me dicen que e la gente o bien más mayor o bien que compra habitualmente en establecimientos "de lujo", que están más habituados a ver "soulier" por todas partes y encuentran que es más chic.

En cuanto a las zapatillas. En España les llamamos bambas, pero eso es el nombre de una marca (creo que se escribía _wamwas_), así que no nos dejan utilizarlo "oficialmente". Los profesores en el colegio y los lingüistas proponen "zapatillas de deporte", ¡umf! que es algo que entendemos, aunque sólo se suele usar en casos en que se nos obligue extrictamente.

A mí me sorprendió que la canción hablara de zapatillas. En los locales de que habla el cartel suele decir "Prohibido el calzado de deporte", no zapatillas. Pero tal vez sino tendría problemas de copyright, no sé.

Normalmente, las zapatillas son _pantoufles_. Une basquet son unas bambas y une _sandale_ (_pied nu_) es una sandalia. ¿Cóme se llaman las merceditas (ballerines avec une petite bande sur le cou-de-pied et un boucle à coté)?

Hasta luego.


----------



## yserien

Si nos atenemos estrictamente a los diccionarios "chaussure" es el nombre genérico,calzado en español y "soulier" uno de los términos englobados en el genérico, o sea zapato.Si está fuera de moda el término, si vale igual el todo que las partes, no es cosa nuestra, los no francophones.


----------



## yserien

totor said:


> El Dictionnaire des synonimes de René Bailly dice que _*chaussure* est un terme très général; il désigne tout ce qui couvre et protège le pied contre les aspérités du sol et des chemins._
> 
> _*Soulier* désigne une chaussure couvrant le pied ou une partie du pied, mais non le bas de la jambe._


Claro !! Si un zapato lo cubriera no sería zapato, a fe mía,sería una bota, por ejemplo.


----------



## chics

yserien said:


> Si nos atenemos estrictamente a los diccionarios "chaussure" es el nombre genérico,calzado en español y "soulier" uno de los términos englobados en el genérico, o sea zapato.Si está fuera de moda el término, si vale igual el todo que las partes, no es cosa nuestra, los no francophones.


 
Buenos días. 

Estoy 100% de acuerdo en que no es cosa nuestra meter baza en las modas y usos de otros. Sin embargo, a mí de toda la vida me han enseñado mis profesores de francés que la traducción de_ zapato_ es _chaussure_. (Nunca se me ocurrió buscarlo en el diccionario, la verdad).

También recuerdo que nosotros, en castellano y en un nivel informal, a veces también podemos decir _zapatos_ en el sentido genérico de calzado. Por ejemplo, cuando hablamos de Imelda Marcos, que tiene mil pares de zapatos (mocasines, salones, sandalias, etc.); o en un descuento a aplicar en el segundo par de zapatos (de los que vendan) en una tienda.


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estoy 100% de acuerdo en que no es cosa nuestra meter baza en las modas y usos de otros. Sin embargo, a mí de toda la vida me han enseñado mis profesores de francés que la traducción de_ zapato_ es _chaussure_. (Nunca se me ocurrió buscarlo en el diccionario, la verdad).
> 
> También recuerdo que nosotros, en castellano y en un nivel informal, a veces también podemos decir _zapatos_ en el sentido genérico de calzado. Por ejemplo, cuando hablamos de Imelda Marcos, que tiene mil pares de zapatos (mocasines, salones, sandalias, etc.); o en un descuento a aplicar en el segundo par de zapatos (de los que vendan) en una tienda.


Buenos dias CHICS. Gracias por tu comentario sobre los zapatos.
En cuanto a la cancion "zapatilas" dicen las letras "quiero entrar en tu garito con zapatillas,que no me miren mal a pasar" y sobre la foto del CD hay un par de zapatos de deporte !?? Es porque me pregunto.


----------



## chics

rxkld said:


> En cuanto a la cancion "zapatilas" dicen las letras "quiero entrar en tu garito con zapatillas,que no me miren mal a pasar" y sobre la foto del CD hay un par de zapatos de deporte !?? Es porque me pregunto.


 
En la canción se refiere a las bambas (calzado de deporte). Viene de "zapatillas de deporte" en el uso y sentido que expliqué.

La canción hace referencia a algunos locales (bares, discotecas...) donde hay una persona en la puerta que te mira de arriba a abajo y decide si puedes entrar o no. En algunos se trata de tener -o no- una cierta imagen, que sea a corde con el espíritu del local. En otros, o un subgrupo del anterior, si prefieres, te piden que te arregles. Por ejemplo, que no llegues después del gimnasio o la playa sin ducha ni nada. En estos muchos de estos sitios han decidido que lo que marca que vayas bien vestido o no es el hecho de si llevas bambas, aunque sean de diseño y las lleve con un traje de Dior. A veces he oído que se trata de no estropear el parquet... :-S


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Esta discusión me hace mucha gracia. Parece que algunos quieren a toda costa que llamemos souliers lo que hoy en día llamamos simplemente chaussures.

Es como si, describiendo a un hombre con traje y corbata dijera que lleva levita y lazo. 

El uso es el uso, no lo vamos a cambiar. 

En cuanto a las "zapatillas", pues lo mismo: si los españoles llaman "zapatillas de deporte" (chaussons de sport) lo que para nosostros son "les chaussures de sport", pues sólo hay que respetarlo, es así, punto.

Cuando empezó este hilo, me recordó mi llegada a Madrid y el primer libro de francés para extranjeros que me dieron de material para enseñar: justamente hablaban de "souliers" para lo que yo llamaba "chaussures" y me entró la risa, pensando en lo poco moderno del método de enseñanza que me obligaban a utilizar. Y efectivamente era del año de Maricastaña. 

No quiere decir que no sea totalmente actual en otros países francófonos, sólo hablo del uso de la palabra en Francia, que quede claro.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> justamente hablaban de "souliers" para lo que yo llamaba "chaussures" y me entró la risa, pensando en lo poco moderno del método de enseñanza que me obligaban a utilizar. Y efectivamente era del año de Maricastaña.
> 
> Gévy


 
Para estar al día, habrá pues que rectificar :

Petit Papa Noël
Quand tu descendras du ciel
Avec tes jouets par milliers
N'oublie pas mes petites chaussures.

¡ Qué anticuado es Papá Noël !


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> En la canción se refiere a las bambas (calzado de deporte). Viene de "zapatillas de deporte" en el uso y sentido que expliqué.
> 
> La canción hace referencia a algunos locales (bares, discotecas...) donde hay una persona en la puerta que te mira de arriba a abajo y decide si puedes entrar o no. En algunos se trata de tener -o no- una cierta imagen, que sea a corde con el espíritu del local. En otros, o un subgrupo del anterior, si prefieres, te piden que te arregles. Por ejemplo, que no llegues después del gimnasio o la playa sin ducha ni nada. En estos muchos de estos sitios han decidido que lo que marca que vayas bien vestido o no es el hecho de si llevas bambas, aunque sean de diseño y las lleve con un traje de Dior. A veces he oído que se trata de no estropear el parquet... :-S


Si ! Claro ! Lo que dice la cancion, lo entendi como me lo explicaste amablemente. Lo que no sabia, era; que son exactamente esos calzados de deporte que nos muestra la foto y que llaman (en la cancion) zapatillas ?
En cuanto a los zapatos que me describes dentro de tu pregunta, me parece que son efectivamente los famosos "soulier" que llamamos zapatos de charol (cuando son barnizados). Utilizamos tambien la expresion "être dans ces petits souliers" lo que significa sencillamente; sentise bien. Hasta luego.



josepbadalona said:


> Para estar al día, habrá pues que rectificar :
> 
> Petit Papa Noël
> Quand tu descendras du ciel
> Avec tes jouets par milliers
> N'oublie pas mes petites chaussures.
> 
> ¡ Qué anticuado es Papá Noël !


Seguro ! Y bien visto !


----------



## josepbadalona

rxkld said:


> Utilizamos tambien la expresion "être dans ces petits souliers" lo que significa sencillamente; sentise bien. Hasta luego.


 
"être dans ses petits souliers" no significa "sentirse bien", sino todo lo contrario, sentirse molesto, como puede sentirse un chico la primera vez que se encuentra frente a los que pueden un día ser sus suegros, o delante de cualquier circunstancia de la vida en que no debes caer mal ...

aquí A 2) b)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Josep,

Pues sí, _les petits souliers_ de Tino Rossi los cambiaría por _des bottes de sept lieues_ (caben más regalos, ji, ji, ji...).

Pero ya no rimaría... 

Definitivamente, a mí los _souliers_ me suenan muy ñoños, a la Cenicienta y su príncipe azul; a los vestidos de domingo, calcetines blancos y zapatitos de charol... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rxkld

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esta discusión me hace mucha gracia. Parece que algunos quieren a toda costa que llamemos souliers lo que hoy en día llamamos simplemente chaussures.
> 
> Es como si, describiendo a un hombre con traje y corbata dijera que lleva levita y lazo.
> 
> El uso es el uso, no lo vamos a cambiar.
> 
> En cuanto a las "zapatillas", pues lo mismo: si los españoles llaman "zapatillas de deporte" (chaussons de sport) lo que para nosostros son "les chaussures de sport", pues sólo hay que respetarlo, es así, punto.
> 
> Cuando empezó este hilo, me recordó mi llegada a Madrid y el primer libro de francés para extranjeros que me dieron de material para enseñar: justamente hablaban de "souliers" para lo que yo llamaba "chaussures" y me entró la risa, pensando en lo poco moderno del método de enseñanza que me obligaban a utilizar. Y efectivamente era del año de Maricastaña.
> 
> No quiere decir que no sea totalmente actual en otros países francófonos, sólo hablo del uso de la palabra en Francia, que quede claro.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Hola Gévy ! Totalmente de acuerdo. Puez, hablemos de "chaussons de sport"


----------



## josepbadalona

rxkld said:


> Hola Gévy ! Totalmente de acuerdo. Puez, hablemos de "chaussons de sport"


 
non, mais "chaussons de danse" oui, 
pour aller avec le "tutu"


----------



## chics

rxkld said:


> Si ! Claro ! Lo que dice la cancion, lo entendi como me lo explicaste amablemente. Lo que no sabia, era; que son exactamente esos calzados de deporte que nos muestra la foto y que llaman (en la cancion) ¿zapatillas?


 
Hola.

Añado la imagen a la que te refieres para que los demás también puedan verla y opinar. Son bambas (de tela), o también las llamamos por la marca (cónvers, victoria). En francés se llaman...

Las bambas de deporte son típicamente así.


----------



## rxkld

Buenas noches Chics !
He visto que has encontrado la funda del Cd de "Canto del Loco" Sobre la foto se ve unas "zapatillas de deporte" o bambas de tela. En francia, mucha gente, de cualquiera edad, lleva esos zapatos. Los llamamos "Baskets" refiriendose al deporte basket ball. Utilizamos tambien la palabra "tennis" para citar las bambas "bajas" como las que vemos al fin de tu description.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Sólo decir que "bambas" no se usa en Madrid (por lo menos en mi entorno), 
se entiende, pero lo normal es decir zapatillas (de deporte) o directamente el nombre de la marca.

Saludos


----------



## rxkld

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Sólo decir que "bambas" no se usa en Madrid (por lo menos en mi entorno),
> se entiende, pero lo normal es decir zapatillas (de deporte) o directamente el nombre de la marca.
> 
> Saludos


Hola ena 63 !
Es porque, en la cancion de "Canto del Loco" se habla de zapatillas refieriendose a la foto del Cd. En Francia, las llamamos, como lo dije a Chics, "Baskets" o el nombre de la marca tambien (es mas de moda, sobre todo para jovenes, citar las marcas)


----------



## Marcelot

1) rxld: c'est pourquoi se dice "es por eso que" (muy utilizado) o "es por ello que" (registro más elegante).

2) Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ena 63.
Yo no me había atrevido a decir que la palabra "bambas" no me parecía la más utilizada. En Andalucía pasa lo mismo que en Madrid, se entiende pero lo más común es decir "zapatillas" (de deporte). El término más apropiado quizás sea "calzado deportivo" pero creo que la gente no lo utiliza de manera muy espontánea, sí se puede ver escrito.
En América Latina creo que directamente la palabra "bambas" no se conoce.

Todo esto lo escribo para nuestros amigos franceses, para rxkld y los otros, así no se confunden. Evidentemente, si hablan de zapatillas en el "Canto del Loco" es porque alguien utiliza el término...

Un saludo fuerte para todos.


----------



## rxkld

Hola Marcelot !
Gracias por tu rectificacion sobre "es porque". No sabia my bien como decir "c'est pourquoi" Ahora he entendido ! Es por eso que quisiera agradecerte (no me parece corecta esa formula de cortesia !)
Escapandome de prisa y corriendo, con mis zapatillas de deporte ! Un saludo amistoso


----------



## chics

Hola.

Gracias, tenía problemas con los "tennis" y los "bakets" como calzado, en francés.

Respecto a bambas/zapatillas. Yo expliqué lo que conocía, no sabía que en algún lugar se use la otra palabra. Aquí zapatillas sólo son pantuflas y nada más, y ni siquiera la Sandy de Grease utilizaría esa palabra para referirse a las bambas. Ahora sé que no en todas partes es así, y entiendo también por qué lo dice El Canto del Loco. Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueno días, bonjour,



Gévy said:


> Hola Josep,
> 
> Pues sí, _les petits souliers_ de Tino Rossi los cambiaría por _des bottes de sept lieues_ (caben más regalos, ji, ji, ji...).
> 
> Pero ya no rimaría...
> 
> Definitivamente, a mí los _souliers_ me suenan muy ñoños, a la Cenicienta y su príncipe azul; a los vestidos de domingo, calcetines blancos y zapatitos de charol...
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Creo que te acercas Gévy pero para mí la explicación es mucho mas simple. _Souliers _es mucho más fácil de pronunciar para los niños que _chaussures _y las madres tendemos a utilizar _souliers _en la primera infancia:
- oh, les jolis souliers
- et le soulier? (ya se sabe que los niños raramente acaban el paseo con los dos zapatos puestos).

Seria interesante investigar si los adultos que utilizan _souliers _en vez de pasar a _chaussures _siguen en la infancia psicológicamente hablando .

Para el postre, otra canción con soulier, esta es de Guy Béart.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Cintia&Martine said:


> .
> 
> Para el postre, otra canción con soulier, esta es de Guy Béart.


y ésta de Félix leclerc ....


----------



## Esmerijilda

rxkld said:


> En todo caso, el Frances del monton, no se preocupa si hay una diferencia entre "soulier" o "chaussure" ! Algunos utilizan "soulier" aunque sea raro, y otros utilizaran "chaussure" por la mayoria.
> 
> Pero ! Que quiere decir exactamente "zapato" ? Es un "soulier" o une "chaussure" ? Y una zapatilla ? Es une "pantoufle", une "sandale", une "basket" ?... Los diccionarios se contradicen me parece ! En la sobrecubierta del CD de "Canto del Loco" que se intitula "ZAPATILLAS" se ve una "basket" !!!



Un zapato es cualquier calzado que no cubra el tobillo. Si cubre el tobillo puede ser botín o bota.
En mi región llamamos 'zapatillas' a las pantoufles y 'tenis' a las baskettes.


----------



## Charina

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos.
Quisiera que por favor me explicaran cuándo se usa chaussures o Souliers, para decir zapatos en francés.
Resulta que en el diccionario mini Laroussse que tengo, aparecen las dos palabras como "zapatos" y no sé cuando se usa una y cuando la otra.
Gracias.


----------



## swift

¿Y con esta preguntita te estrenas en el foro?  En cualquier caso, te doy la bienvenida.

En francés tenemos como unas tres decenas de palabras distintas para distintos tipos de calzado  , entre ellos _le soulier_. Porque el _soulier _es eso: un tipo de _chaussure_.

Básicamente, llamas _chaussures_ todo aquello que tiene engloba el calzado, y por supuesto aquello que tiene aspecto de _zapatilla_, lo cual incluye además los tacones. Una vez una francesa me dijo que los _souliers_ tienden a ser más bastos, o lo que es lo mismo, menos finos; yo no he sentido esta diferencia en la confección, a decir verdad.

Yo siento sobre todo que _soulier_ es una palabra que se oye con menos frecuencia en el habla cotidiana -excepto quizás por el francés hablado en el Quebec-. El carácter un poco anticuado de _soulier_ explicaría el mayor número de expresiones idiomáticas formadas con _soulier_.

Te dejo, para concluir, una breve lectura de unas tres páginas nomás, si no te molesta.  Gracias Swift, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)

Buenas noches y muchos saludos a mi México lindo y querido.


----------



## divina

Bueno, sólo quiero decir que la palabra para zapato en el idioma Creole haitiano, _soulye_, viene del francés _soulier_, lo que tiene sentido porque muchas palabras en Creole viene del francés anticuado así como de varios dialectos regionales de Francia. Me parece interesante.


----------



## French Jo

:NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola, reabro el debate para hacer una pregunta. Cuando se trata de los "chapines" de una princesa (si queréis probarlo, ved La Cabeza del Dragón de Valle-Inclán), en vez de traducir "sabots" que no es muy "glamour" a mi parecer, ¿podríamos traducir "souliers"? Pienso por ejemplo en Cenicienta: ¿cómo se refiere en español al momento en el que ella pierde su "soulier" de medianoche?
Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Buenos días,
en España, zapato de cristal, sin más.


----------



## jprr

chlapec said:


> , zapato de *cristal*


   En France, dans les versions orthographiées correctement, Cendrillon ne porte pas des *pantoufles* de_ verre_, mais *de vair*
( fourrure d'un genre d'écureuil )



French Jo said:


> . Cuando se trata de los "chapines" de una princesa  [...], ¿podríamos traducir "souliers"?


Pouvoir... on peut, mais au vu de la description du D.R.A.E, il vaut peut-être mieu traduire chapín / chanclo par* sandales* ou éventuellement* socques*


----------



## Nanon

jprr said:


> En France, dans les versions orthographiées correctement, Cendrillon ne porte pas des *pantoufles* de_ verre_, mais *de vair*
> ( fourrure d'un genre d'écureuil )


Ça se discute : Affaire Cendrillon : le verre ou le vair dans le fruit ?
Selon qu'on suit Balzac ou Perrault (et derrière lui, Walt Disney), la traduction _"zapatos de cristal"_ sera juste... ou non .


----------



## French Jo

jprr said:


> Pouvoir... on peut, mais au vu de la description du D.R.A.E, il vaut peut-être mieu traduire chapín / chanclo par* sandales* ou éventuellement* socques*


En el ejemplo siguiente, me cuesta traducirlo de otra manera que *souliers* porque a mi me suena raro:
"LA INFANTINA. ¿Quién sois, que poseéis la espada de diamante? Vuestra es mi vida, valeroso guerrero. Llevadme a la Corte de mi padre, y mi reino será vuestro.
EL PRÍNCIPE VERDEMAR. Sólo puedo conduciros hasta las puertas de la ciudad. Un voto me impide entrar en poblado.
LA INFANTINA. Juradme al menos que aún os veré otra vez.
EL PRÍNCIPE VERDEMAR. Os lo juro.
LA INFANTINA. ¡Ay! No tengo *chapines*.
EL PRÍNCIPE VERDEMAR. Yo tengo para ti, Infantina, unos *chapines* de oro."
¿Qué tal os parece? ¿Diríais *sandales* o *socques* en ese ejemplo?


----------



## jprr

French Jo said:


> ¿Diríais *sandales* o *socques* en ese ejemplo?


----------

